# So I get to take care of a puppy with behavior problems...



## Mimir (Feb 12, 2011)

My friend has been having problems with his 8 month old toy, Buckley. He's had him for 5 months and unfortunately hasn't done any sort of training with him (well, other than house training).

Buckley is very insecure, but at the same time does whatever he wants. Howls if he is left, and won't respond to an "off" or "no" command. I usually take care of him while my friend is working a few nights a week. I call him the grumpy old man because he just sulks when I don't let him get his way.

I'm concerned that he's gonna teach Dante (my 3 month old) bad habits so I really want to do what I can to set rules at my house at least. Dante has been a peach since I got him 2 weeks ago.

So far what i've done is set up a puppy gate to keep them contained in my kitchen, which is the most easily puppy proofed room. They have a few toys to play with, a bed, blankets, food and water, and space to run if they so choose. Toys get traded out every few days.

Problem here, he freaks out being contained. He has managed to reach through the gate and shred my carpet when I am out of sight. I put down a cheapo rug so at least he won't get at the rest of my carpet but i want this behavior to stop.

Also the other day we went to the park. Both have never been on leash before so I went the harness route. Dante was beautiful, found his limit, stuck to it, and had a blast. Buckley tried to bolt as soon as he was set down and proceeded to inform the entire park population that I was trying to kill him. :rolffleyes: He calmed down after a few minutes and spent the rest of the time looking like the most dejected, miserable creature on the face of the planet. It was rather embarrasing.

Is it too late to work on his socialization? He's scared of other dogs, barks at people, and if he doesn't get the attention he wants will squat and pee (a big reason for why he stays in the kitchen now). My friend loves him to pieces, but has never had a puppy. He always had a dog growing up, but he was a kid and didn't have the training responsibility - so he has just given him all the adult dog privilages and is befuddled as to why he doesn't behave. I'm pushing him to get into a training class so he can learn how to handle him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's never too late to work on socialisation - but it takes longer and more effort with an older dog. Buckley is just at the age when you would expect a major fear period, so it may not be ideal timing to start now. Try to keep him within his comfort zone when you are out, and lavishly praise and reward any even vaguely friendly behaviour to people or dogs. Don't try to force him to socialise - you may push him into fear aggression if he is not ready for it.

And yes, pups can learn bad habits from each other, as well as good ones! Make sure to take Dante out as much as possible on his own, so that he can continue to learn that the world is a wide and wonderful place, full of Good Stuff For Poodles!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, lucky you!

Sounds like he's insecure ... I'd be working on complete consistency and predictability, and ignoring the drama queen stuff. Nothing wrong with quietly insisting on doing things your way, with lots of reinforcement (treats, praise) when he gets it right.


----------

